# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  What do you hold sacred?

## Tsuyoiko

Thanks to Dameko for giving me the idea for this thread here: http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showpos...2&postcount=30

What do you hold sacred? Or, if you prefer, what is crucially important in your life? Is it certain people or principles or ideas? Please describe.

----------


## Tokis-Phoenix

Im not a member/follower of any particular religeons, i do like the philosophy though of buddhism although i dont know that much about it. So i dont dont if i could say i hold anything sacred to me in a religeous sense. 
This is somthing i'll have to think long and hard about it, but things that are important to me at the top of my head is trying to overcome and control my inbuilt human weaknesses like greed, selfishness and jealousy. I want to make my diet/food consumption more morally correct and continue my efforts not to eat battery/factory/intensely farmed foods. I hold my fiance, brother and mother dearest to me and i want to alway treat them as fairly as i can and never take them for granted, and to always try and get along with them as best as i can and put them first in my life- the rest of my family is important too :) . I try to always look after my pets(tropical fish and hamsters) as best as i can to my true abilitys and to never let them down.
I want to continue improve my sense of morality, for both animals and people alike, and to never stop learning. 
I want to do somthing good in my life, even if it turns out to be short, like help set up a new wildlife researve.

----------


## Void

after some short thinking i dare say - nothing. All of a sudden i figured out that at some circumstances i can`t be sure that i`ll hold to that "sacred" (like to kill in selfdefence - other`s life is not so sacred therefore, to care about pet - what if my family and me will be severely starving? and so on)
i also traced back my ideals and found that they change with time, as well as their priorities

----------


## Kinsao

Other people and my guitar. :)

(I'm obviously mellowing into slightly less of a misanthropist these days - I actually put 'other people' first. O_o)

----------

